# I have a blog. . . now what?



## creepyhomemaker (May 10, 2008)

​This is the year for organization for me. So I organized my prop shop, my closets, my dvd's and now I'm going to try to organize my thoughts and plans for Halloween 2010 and I thought this might help. I've been asked before to put up pictures of this or that and I rarely do it. I am not "picture taking girl", that's for sure. Most of the time when I grab my camera to take a picture of something, my kids have stole my batteries and any that I do find are dead. So I just don't worry about it. But this year I plan on taking more pictures of things I build and decorate, if for no one other than myself.

Last year at this time, I had surgery so the rest of the year I was recovering from that. Plus ALL the rain we had last year left me a little low on Halloween Spirit (even though I still had my most successful party ever!) But this year I feel awesome and I am ready to go! 

I have a 2700 sq. ft. haunt that is up year round. Its basically a barn with modular walls. Some are solid 4x8 framed and plywood, some are made of 2- 4x4 pallets connected together. They are free and they fill the required size. The walls are a predetermined size so I can reconfigure it every year just by moving a wall here or there. It keeps everyone guessing. 

It started out as a maze then I made it so you had to go through every hall to get out. In years past I have focused on trying to confuse and startle everyone. This year I plan on focusing on props and atmosphere. Atmosphere has always been important, but with 2700 sq. ft. to fill, I just didn't have enough stuff. Pitch black darkness is my friend and still people say the scariest places inside it, are the areas where they can't see their hand in front of their faces. I agree. 







Main projects: 
1. Figure out why the plug is not working in the spider room.
2. Go over plans and nail down themes.
3. Try out brain shaped shrimp pate recipe.


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Oh, so cool that you have a year-round haunt! Sounds like you have a fun year of prop-building


----------



## creepyhomemaker (May 10, 2008)

Yea, it's my sanctuary. I have two teenagers who draw lots of loud, hungry friends. It's in the woods beside my house so it's close but just far enough away that they won't bother me. They make theirselves a sandwich and leave Mom alone


----------

